# Anyone read these yet?Books by Evan Wright and Oliver Poole



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Sep 2004)

I just picked up "Generation Kill: Devil Dogs, Iceman, Captain America And The New Face Of American War" by Evan Wright and "Black Knights: On the Bloody Road to Baghdad" by Oliver Poole.

I've only began reading Black Knights the other night, and so far it seems pretty interesting. So far an interesting first hand account of events from an Embedded Reporter with the US Third Infantry Division during the operations in Iraq.

Generation Kill follows 23 marines from First-Recon whom were amoung the first to land in Iraq. It looked pretty interesting so I grabbed it. They're known as the "First Suicide Battalion", and lots of good ol Armd Recce accounts. Havent gotten too in depth with it yet though.

Anyone see these, or read them? If so, whats your take on them?


----------



## McDonagh (27 Sep 2004)

I read Generation Kill over the summer, and I thought it was a great book.  I was apprehensive about spending the money on it, because then it was just a hardcover then(still may be I dont know), since it was a book on a war still in progress. I expected a bias to it aswell, however there wasnt much of one at all. It seemed to cover all parts to every story. You sort of get a attached to the men in this book. I found it to be a great read, have read it once since. Its one of those books that you dont want to end.   I think I may pick up  Black Knights tongiht. ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Sep 2004)

yah, it is still hard cover. Now I want to hurry up and finish Black Knights so i can start on Generation Kill  ;D


----------



## Hunter (29 Sep 2004)

Generation Kill is a riveting read.  I seem to remember reading that it's also being made into an HBO miniseries or movie I can't remember which.


----------



## McDonagh (29 Sep 2004)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Generation Kill is a riveting read.   I seem to remember reading that it's also being made into an HBO miniseries or movie I can't remember which.



On the inside of the jacket there is mention of HBO creating a mini series out of the articles, which are the begining of Generation Kill. I cannot wait, Ive been looking for information on this but cant find any, I only hope I have access to TV for when it comes out.   I wonder how they will do it? It will be tough to beat the book.


----------



## philadelphia (2 Jan 2005)

I am an American civilian. I read the book. It was superb.  We shouldnt overlook the actions of Encino Man and Capt Americ --f dumb and perhaps clinically insane officers (usually company commander level officers and above). The enlisted men (First Recon is still male only) come across as the true heroes. The real idiot was Marine Lt General Mattis who uses the Battalion - in unarmored humvees - to pull off a diversionary attack far into northwest Iraq so that a division of Iraqi forces would remain pinned down and ease the way for the main force of Marines and Army to get to Baghdad. Luckily few of his guys got killed. If you support the war or oppose it-- the grunts always bear the price. 
	You can read a review printed in the Christian Science Monitor I set forth below and also listen to an interview (the interviewer makes some mistakes such as referring to the Lt. Fick's service as the Army and not the Marines) with the author and the leader of the platoon in which he was embedded.  Fick later resigned in frustration with his superiors and is now attending HBS. http://www.theconnection.org/shows/2004/06/20040621_b_main.asp


----------

